# Been a hot day *more pics*



## boothcreek (Jul 20, 2013)

Well, it was another scorcher of a day today. Almost hit 40C(102F?) in the shade and even the Ram group ditched the effort of going to graze in this heat and sun.

Earlier at noon with still bearable temps, everyone is grazing in the woods.






By 3pm we gave up on that and found every speck of shade we could hide in, made for a rather lack lustre photo shoot....... shy and flighty sheep breeds or not, when they're hot and in no mood there is no moving them to pose  

3 of the 4 rams opted for the minimal shade of the fence, the fourth can be seen thru the rails in behind all passed out flat on his side(as his horns will allow anyways).


----------



## AshleyFishy (Jul 20, 2013)

Wow... honestly I didn't know it got that warm up there!


----------



## boothcreek (Jul 20, 2013)

Oh ya, from July til end of September we burn in the high 30C to mid 40C(95F-113F?) in our area, there are some places that get even hotter for longer. We have deserts up here with sage brush and rattle snakes etc. We got cold white winters and hot summers, gotta love it.


----------



## alsea1 (Jul 21, 2013)

How large in pounds are your ewe black belly sheep?
I sure wish I could get my hands on some of your genetics.


----------



## boothcreek (Jul 21, 2013)

They seem to be between 80-110 lbs or so, never weighed them so its just a guess. The mouflon girls top out at about 70lbs and the blackbellies are definitely a bit heavier than that.


----------



## alsea1 (Jul 21, 2013)

I should learn to AI and maybe you could ship me a can. LOL


----------



## boothcreek (Jul 26, 2013)

Ha ha ha, I've tried to learn but everyone keeps telling me that ist downright impossible with sheep unless done at a clinic surgically and only 2 vets in Canada are trained/certified to do such successfully.


----------



## Moonshine (Jul 26, 2013)

The last pic of your rams is such a cool pic! I love it! I think you should submit it to the Pic of the Week thread.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jul 26, 2013)

Nice sheep!!!!


----------



## alsea1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Yeah. I have read the same thing. Apparently sheep have a complicated system. Darn it. 
Trying to ship live animals back and forth would prove rather onerous as far as paperwork and permits and quarantine I think.
Oh well.


----------



## boothcreek (Jul 29, 2013)

I know, the paperwork is rediculous. Ewes are downright impossible to get imported/exported. Transcapian Urials are on my wishlist, Problem is I cannot find ewes in Canada and importing a ram and having no ewes kind of doesnt do much in Terms of breeding. Could cross them with mouflon and breed them back to urials for a few Generations but ultimately they would never be truly purebred.

Gotta learn how to clone sheep, go get some hair samples of urial ewes from other counrties and clone them lol. That way we could even get Marco polo argalis in captivity, pull some hairs from wild sheep and clone them. would a add a whole new Level to captive breeding wild species without using wild caught animals.


----------



## boothcreek (Aug 6, 2013)

Well, I am back from my Germany Vacation and man did I miss my critters. First thing I did today was have some bonding time with the boys!


----------



## Ruus (Aug 7, 2013)

Those are some beautiful boys! Love their headgear!


----------

